# مدخل الي عالم cnc



## عمرو زكريا (19 مارس 2012)

السادة / مشرفين واعضاء المنتدي 
بعد التحية ...

احتاج تعلم cnc ( ماكينات الفريزة ) من الألف الي الياء ولكني حتي الآن لأ اعرف كيف أبدا؟ 

ولقد تصفحت المنتدي لمحاولة تعلم cnc وقرأت عنه كثيرا .. الا انني لم استطع حتي الآن الوقوف علي أرض صلبة 

أرجو المساعدة في توجيهي لاختيار المادة العلمية التي تساعدني علي الإبتداء .. حيث ان البعض نصحني بتعلم لغة g code ولا اجد حتي الآن سوي الأكواد فقط ... لا اعرف ما هي اساسيات برمجة g code 

والبعض نصحني بتعلم برنامج powermill ... والبعض قال cad/cam 

فأرجو ان تنصحوني كيف أبدأ 

وشكرا


----------



## عمرو زكريا (29 مارس 2012)

طبعا لو اي حد مكاني لازم يزعل عشان مشاهدات كتير ومحدش فادني بس انا طبعا مقدرش ازعل منكم ابدا


----------



## h_s0404 (29 مارس 2012)

ان شاء الله سوف تجد ما تريد


----------



## ُEng.khaled (9 أبريل 2012)

اخى الفاضل بحور السي ان سي واسعه لذلك مبدئيا لابد ان تحدد لماذا تريد ان تتعلم السي ان سي فقد تأخذ منه على قدر ما تحتاجهلذلك سوف ارد على اسئلتك التى طرحتهااولا الجى كود هو البرنامج الذى يخرج من الباورميل او الارت كام والذى يتم ادخاله على الماكينه لتشغيلهاثانيا انت لا تستطيع تعلم الاساسيات بدون معلم ولكن يمكنك تعلم برنامج الارت كام الذى يخرج منه الجى كود الى الماكينه وهناك كورس رائع يعطيه الاخ خالد الاقرع فى المنتدى (تابع دروسه وسوف تتعلم منه الكثير )ثالثا هل تعرف برنامج ترسم عليه ام تريد ان تتعلم كيفية الرسم قبل الدخول الى كيفيه البرمجهاسئله لابد من اجابتها حتى تحدد ما تحتاجه بالظبط


----------



## عمرو زكريا (12 أبريل 2012)

أخي العزيز المهندس خالد ... انا مهندس كهرباء وتم تعييني للتدريس بكلية الهندسة ولكن لأننا في مصر ... اتعينت في قسم الميكانيكا ... وأخدت معمل cnc بالكلية ..والمفروض ادرس للطلبة مادة التحكم الرقمي نظري وعملي 
وعندي في الكلية ماكينة cnc مفروض اني ابدأ ادرب عليها الطلبة وانا اساسا مش عارف حاجة عنها ... معنديش مراجعة اشتغل من عليها غير كتالوجات الماكينة الي جاية معاها 

ولما بدأت اشتغل في الجي كود بتاعها ... بدأ الكلام يختلف .. ناس تقولي الجي كود يختلف من مكاينة لأخري وناس تقولي الجي كود ثابت وبصراحة أنا تايه


----------



## يحيى يحيى (16 أبريل 2012)

يا عمرو هناك معهد في روض الفرج اسمة معهد القديس الدون بيسكو في روض الفرج بيدي دورات متقدمة روح وربنا ييسرلك الامور 
خد الموقع 
http://maximoschurch.mountada.biz/t277-topic
العنوا ببساطة اركب مترو انفاق روض الفرج ومن هناك تتمشى محطتين او تلاتة وممكن ميكرو باص وممكن تكسي هتوصل بسهولة باذن الله


----------



## ابوشوقى (12 مايو 2012)

خد المكان دة
الحوامدية محطة مستشفى الحوامدية
التدريب 
shawky cncعلى الفيس بوك
abooalsok @yahoo.com


----------

